

Make Something Other People Want - nancyhua
http://nancyhua.com/2013/12/23/waste-life/

======
codex
Wealth, by definition, is what other people want. Therefore, by making what
other people want, you're making wealth. Making more wealth is what drives
society forward.

~~~
iam7iam
i am working on a system that will automate the making of wealth, capitalism
without the need to acquire capital

